# [gensplash] Marche po ... (résolu)

## DeefeR

Salut, j'essaye depuis des semaines d'installer un gensplash, si j'ai bien compris un thème pour éviter les textes durant la phase de boot.

J'ai récemment flashé sur celui là :

http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Gentoo-Blue+fbsplash?content=46481

Ma résolution est 1440x900, donc je comptais le modifier un ptit peu avant. Le problème, c'est que j'ai voulu tester avec le theme du livecd (qui fonctionne avec le livecd :p )

mais ça fonctionne pas :/

Pour installer ce theme, j'ai utilisé ce tutorial : http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

Pas grand chose à dire, durant le boot rien ne se passe, pas d'erreur à priori, et lorsque je fais :

```
localhost linux # splash_manager --theme=livecd-2007.0 --cmd=set --tty=1
```

J'obtiens l'erreur suivante : 

```
Can't open /dev/fb0 or /dev/fb/0

Error: Theme 'livecd-2007.0' doesn't seem to provide a config file for the current resolution ().
```

Et pourtant, il y a bien un fichier de configuration pour ce thème adapté à ma résolution : 

```
localhost linux # ls /etc/splash/livecd-2007.0/

1024x768.cfg   1280x768.cfg  1400x1050.cfg  1920x1200.cfg  README

1152x864.cfg   1280x800.cfg  1440x900.cfg   640x480.cfg    scripts

1152x900.cfg   1280x854.cfg  1600x1200.cfg  800x600.cfg    temp

1280x1024.cfg  1280x960.cfg  1680x1050.cfg  icons          Vera.copyright

1280x720.cfg   1366x768.cfg  1920x1080.cfg  images         Vera.ttf

```

Je sais pas du tout où est l'erreur, pourquoi rien ne fonctionne. J'ai réinstallé le theme livecd, je suis passé du 2006.1 au 2007.0, en vain, j'ai réinstallé splashutils, et ça fonctionne toujours pas.

Voici mon grub.conf 

```

...

title= Gentooooo

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/2.6 root=/dev/hda2 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.1 video=vesafb:1440x900-32@80,mtrr:2,ywrap quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

...

```

J'ai à priori un noyau qui est bien configuré pour utiliser tout ce tralala.

Pourquoi cela ne marche pas?

Si vous avez besoin de n'importe quelle information, n'hésitez pas !

Merci d'avance !Last edited by DeefeR on Sat Jun 23, 2007 4:06 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## davidou2a

Salut essayes ça :

>> http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash <<

Recherche sur Google resultat en 5sec   :Cool: 

----------

## DeefeR

Ca se voit que c'est cherché en 5 secondes, t'as même pas pris le temps de lire mon poste. Je demande une réponse, pas une recherche.

J'ai déjà cherché sur google, et j'ai lu ce tutorial plusieurs fois, en VF et en VO.

Merci quand même.

----------

## davidou2a

Je sais que chez moi je suis obligé de mettre en 1024x768 malgré que mon ecran est 1280x1024, car sinon je me retrouve avec des erreurs, essayes cette resolution... au fait t as quelle carte vidéo??

----------

## DeefeR

J'ai une ATI radeon mobility 9700.

Je vais essayer de changer la résolution, j'édite ensuite  :Smile: 

edit > Donc j'ai changé la résolution dans le noyau, et la seule différence, c'est qu'au début ça met du temps à charger juste après avoir sélectionné gentoo dans grub, ça prend 5 secondes de plus que la normal, puis ça boote sans erreur.

En fait ce petit retard de 5 secondes a lieu à l'endroit où devrait se lancer le splash ...

----------

## YetiBarBar

Salut!

Que donnes un :

```
ls /dev/fb*
```

Je pense que ton framebuffer est absent.

Sinon, quel architecture utilises-tu? (x86 ou amd64?)

Tu sembles vouloir utiliser vesafb-tng (argument video=vesafb:...). Si tu veux utiliser simplement vesafb, l'argument a passé est video=vesa:... (enfin tout ça est de mémoire ...)

Sinon pour moi, les grandes étapes à respecter pour faire fonctionner fbsplash serait : (si /dev/fb0 n'existe pas ...)

- essayer d'avoir un framebuffer en 1024x768 (ls /dev/fb* ...)

- tenter de changer la résolution

- essayer ton thème

----------

## DeefeR

Salut et merci de ta réponse !

J'ai en effet pas de framebuffer : 

```
localhost vico # ls /dev/fb*

ls: ne peut accéder /dev/fb*: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

```

Je suis en x86, et je souhaite utiliser vesafb-tng (enfin j'men fout un peu, mais j'ai pris ça)

Je vois pas trop pourquoi j'ai pas ce framebuffer, j'ai pourtant suivi tout le tutorial cité plus haut, et sans erreur à priori.

Jvais me renseigner à ce propos, merci beaucoup  :Wink: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Question con mais je viens de voir que le howto ne le précise pas ...

As-tu bien pensé à monter ta partition /boot avant de copier ton nouveau noyau (ça m'est déjà arrivé ... ça peut arriver à d'autres ...) ?

En tout cas, celà viens bien du framebuffer et non de l'image. A ta place, je chercherais à le faire d'abord marcher en 1024x768 avant de chercher à faire dans le raffinement.

----------

## DeefeR

Mince, j'avais totalement zappé cette étape  :Very Happy: 

Donc ça avance, merci beaucoup ^^

Quand j'ai rebooté après avoir copié l'image au bon endroit, j'ai eu le droit à un bel écran noir, et un beau blocage. Bref j'ai du rebooter avec ubuntu pour modifier mon grub.conf et virer toutes les options qui lancent le framebuffer, ça s'est lancé sans problème (mais sans le splash  :Wink:  )

Voici ce que j'obtiens à présent : 

```
localhost vico # splash_manager --theme=livecd-2007.0 --cmd=set --tty=1

No 8bpp verbose picture specified in the theme.

FBIOSPLASH_SETSTATE failed, error code 22.

```

Ca semble avancer, je vais faire quelques recherches là dessus  :Smile: 

Merci !

----------

## YetiBarBar

Tu as l'air d'être en couleurs 8 bit

(mais: video=vesafb:1440x900-32@80 dans ton grub.conf devrait te donner du 32 bits ...)

Perso, j'essaierai un video=vesafb:1024x768-24@60 voir même 16.

Sinon, pour le coup du /boot/ pas monté, c'est malheureusement un classique après une recompilation de noyau (en tout cas, ça m'est déjà arrivé plusieurs fois !!)

Bonne chance!

----------

## DeefeR

Ok, ça fonctionne avec le fond pour la console. Par contre le bootsplash ça fonctionne toujours pas, écran noir puis ça bloque. Je continue de chercher  :Wink: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Tu as refais toutes les étapes liées à l'initramfs? 

(avec /boot/ de monté évidemment ...)

Sinon, je crois que perso, j'avais fait un lieu symbolique de /etc/splash/default vers mon thème (/etc/splash/jesaisplustroplequel) avant de faire mon initramfs et que j'avais précisé à grub d'utiliser le theme default ... mais comme ma gentoo est à 3000 km de moi en ce moment et que les seuls PC que j'ai sous la main sont sous Win ... je ne peux pas confirmer ...

----------

## DeefeR

Presque réglé  :Wink: 

Maintenant le problème est juste qu'à l'endroit où devrait être les indications "Booting blabla press F2 for verbose mod" j'ai rien du tout :/

Ca aurait été mieux avec les ptites écritures donc.

Toujours en recherche  :Wink: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Pour ça, je peux pas trop t'aider vu que chez moi ça marche pas ... Enfin, je peux passer du splash silencieux aux verbose en utilisant F2 et j'ai les indications de ce qui se passe sur l'ecran silencieux que si je fais F2 puis F1 ... Mais ça me dérange pas alors je cherche pas ...

Bonne chance !

----------

## DeefeR

Allez hop, c'est réglé  :Very Happy: 

J'ai recompilé splashutils avec le flag 'truetype' et tout roule. Merci beaucoup pour ton aide !

----------

